# 12-26-09 Belated happy 12th bday Chimo



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

At first it was belated because of weather issues and hoping to take him somewhere special "tomorrow" then "next weekend"..... then bad weather hit, too cold for long play sessions outside..... so here we are.

The day after Christmas, Chimo, my "senior" guy in charge, turned twelve. Does not seem possible that he has been with me for over 11 years (I got him at 10 months). It has been an AWESOME experience. He is my playful yet fair and balanced leader. Gentle and nurturing to the young; fair and just as a Paq leader; diligent guardian and still a wonderful sense of playfulness and cunning. 

Last week he, Lakota, Tika and Keyzah were out in the yard as I was working on the frozen yule log removal..... I was watching him interact with the "girls". He was play bowing, chasing and playfully whacking Keyzah as she zipped to and from in the freshly fallen snow. She was over contently nibbling on a stick from a bush sticking up out of the little pile of snow. Chimo slowly walked up behind her and stood quietly watching. Keyzah glanced up at him and turned back to her stick in the snow. Chimo quietly slipped closer to her and she unsuspectingly nibbled at her stick by the drift as his nose was now inches from her. Then he glanced at me with the same mischievous grin with a glint in his eyes that I OFTEN see from Rayne when she is on the verge of her "next" practical joke. Without sound or alerting the unsuspecting pup he quickly pushed his nose into the back of her head, shoving it fully into the snow drift, nose, eyes and ears. He looked back at me with a sheepish grin on his face, eyes gleefully sparkling, tail enthusiastically wagging and feet playfully prancing in place as if to say "I got her!!" Keyzah looked at me then to Chimo and back to me like "Mom that is just SO RUDE!" She then bolted with the puppy zoomies around the yard for a few seconds and went right back to her stick and drift. Seconds later the whole scenario repeated itself as he again shoved her head into the drift!!!! For YEARS I have seen him as a father figure to the Paq. This is one of the rare occasions when he acted the part of the big brother picking on the little sister. 

Again tonight they were out in the yard as I was again removing frozen yule logs. The "kids" got some new toys today so Keyzah, Chimo and Tika were playing with two small Jolly Balls. Keyzah was quick to point out the fact that there were indeed THREE dogs trying to play with TWO toys. (Lakota was out there too but we all know that the Queen will not belittle herself to play with a plastic dog toy- she prefers soft toys with squeakers). Then Keyzah got the zoomies after trying, unsuccessfully, to sneak the toys away from the older dogs. Then Chimo out of the blue started chasing her in her full on puppy zoomies. Little Keyzah was running just as fast as her little legs could carry her but every time she zigged so did Chimo and he was constantly right on her tail! After several minutes of this Keyzah went to the corner and buckled down in the corner with Chimo right on top of her. She looked back at me like she was thinking, "Mom! I thought you said he was an old dude. He has got some SERIOUS skills and hops keeping up with ME, Krazy Keyzah, Zippy Z!!!!"
All this to say age really is "just a number" but it is SO rewarding to see a 12 year old GSD acting like a two or three year old.









Belated happy #12 Chimo! You have been such an incredible blessing in my life!!!!
















Still have pics to unload then upload but these are from fall. 





































With part of his harem- Lakota and Tika.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Chimo - belated of course. Hope to hear of many more.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Belated Birthday big guy!!! Oh he is stunning!!!!! I just love puppy zoomies!!!!!! Just imagining it makes me smile.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

SWOOOOOOON-- *THUD!!*
















That handsome hunka gorgeousness, Chimo!! I am such a fan of his, as you well know.







That top picture captures his wisdom and sweetness and quiet, solid strength. I love the one with the girls sitting with him, and his soulful reflective moments by the lake. Father figure, indeed! He has truly an amazing dog. Great that he loves to play, and Keyzah is a wonderful addition to his life now. Such a special guy.. WE LOVE YOU, CHIMO!!

Grimm sends insanely wild fullbody wags, overenthusiastic pounces, yowls of delighted well-wishes, and other nutty birthday greetings to The Chief Chimo!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday gorgeous guy! I hope you have many more ahead of you!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Happy birthday to our guy Chimo. Yes, he still has it in him for sure. I always love hearing about the interactions of the family.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

A bit late!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chimo! Boy mom sure better make this one up to you. 12 is a big number!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

great story as well thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy beginning of your 13th year Chimo


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I enjoyed your story. And your photos. 
Happy Belated Birthday, may the best be yet to come.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday to a very distinguished and wise senior.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

I can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Did I mention









Happy Birthday Chimo! So glad that little girl is giving you some fun (that is hilarious)!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Chimo has eyes that go to his soul...







Truly, he has the most gorgeous face and eyes...









Loved your description of him teasing his little sister. You obviously have a bond with Chimo that is very, very special...

Happy birthday to the silly 12 year old and many, many more!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy belated Birthday, Chimo! Sorry the weather didn't pan out on your day.









Risa sends her wishes as well to the super-cool senior who isn't scary at all.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You keep those girls in line handsome!!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Chimo!!

I loved the story, teared my up. He is one handsome guy, very distinguised and proud.


----------

